# Rikki's NIC Cage is here!



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

My NIC cage for rikki tikki. I thought I wouldn't like these, but I love them! Based on these two:

NIC Cage I just built- Pics!
Michigan Rabbit Rescue: Condos


First Picture. Nothing is in it. No door. No rabbit items. Etc.






Second. Door. Rabbit Items. AND SPECIAL GUEST RIKKI TIKKI! And my mother's hand.






All I have to do is clip the Zip Ties, and add his shelf on the second story. Oh! I also have to get him a better hay rack and a base. Anyone have some tips for a base?


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

The cubes around the top are the larger-holes so you'd probably want to have them in a place where Rikki Tikki can't get to them since some rabbits (especially smaller buns) have been able to get stuck in them, which would not be good. 

If using a cardboard base I'd probably also put a water bowl under the water bottle to catch drips to keep it from getting soggy. 

As for a base, you already have Rikki Tikki on a wood floor and could just put down area-type rugs to give traction if you wish. I had carpet, so that'd be messy if my bun were to spill or have an accident. I want a wood-floored pet room someday


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

LaylaLop wrote:


> The cubes around the top are the larger-holes so you'd probably want to have them in a place where Rikki Tikki can't get to them since some rabbits (especially smaller buns) have been able to get stuck in them, which would not be good.
> 
> If using a cardboard base I'd probably also put a water bowl under the water bottle to catch drips to keep it from getting soggy.
> 
> As for a base, you already have Rikki Tikki on a wood floor and could just put down area-type rugs to give traction if you wish. I had carpet, so that'd be messy if my bun were to spill or have an accident. I want a wood-floored pet room someday



I read the thread on the big holed wire panels. Once, I get his board up for a shelf. I am going to take some wire, that people use for chicken pens and fences, run it through the holes vertically cutting them in half. I may also run the wire horizontally.

And the floor I have is awful. It isn't sealed properly. And if urine gets under it, the covering on the boards start folding up. 

The cardboard is only temporary. My mother is going to cut a piece of ply-wood to size for me. And I am going to cover with I don't know yet.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

Ah, ok. Just figured I'd mention it in case you didn't know about the larger holes  

Well maybe you could do something similar to mine with linoleum tiles on top of the plywood? Would protect the board and be easier cleaning, then could put carpetting/mats on top of that. 

The floor was my biggest issue as well.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

That could work.

So many confusing options.



NOTE TO SELF! Do not use cardboard with Rikki Tikki. He eats cardboard over hay.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 1, 2011)

We use cardboard a lo as it is easy and cheap to replace. All of our buns have carpet pieces except Serena who will chew it. We also use grass mats and large floor tiles.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, he has done tore apart one cardboard box.

I have a plan. I am going to take a piece of plywood put plywood edges on it, and some wheels on it. I have it all planned out, just need to figure out what I want to use waterproof, tile wise.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 3, 2011)

Either linoleum or tile should work.. tile may be best if he's a heavy chewer/digger, and put grass mats/carpet over it.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought about rough slate tile 12 by 12 tiles with waterproof sealant on the plywood.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 5, 2011)

Update-I was originally closing it with some wire. Trying a Binder Clip I borrowed from a friend.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 5, 2011)

I use carabiner clips on my cages. Easy to open and snap shut really quick.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 5, 2011)

I was going to try that. Because I have a small one, but it left to much space. We have kittens right now, and the one I am keeping tried to get in the cage with him to visit with him.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 7, 2011)

I was looking at pans. I just measured his cage. It is 46" by 30"! O.O whoa!


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 7, 2011)

Oops! Forgot to mention! I love the Carabiner clips, I am going to get some more. Also, I have decided to use a dog crate pan.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for the triple post, but....
I measure his NIC several times. It is 46" by 30 1/2". I am going to get a Replacement Dog Crate pan. Hopefully this on, that is 52 1/4" x 34 7/8" x 1".

http://www.dogcratesbeds.com/store/...dwest-Replacement-Dog-Crate-Pan_41664910.html


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 7, 2011)

That is genius! Good problem solving there! Post pics when you have it assembled! The lip on the pan should help keep poops and any spilled water or pee in too.

I used plywood covered with sticky tiles for the bottom of Gus's NIC cage. Works really well in the waterproof/easy to clean department, but doesn't keep them mess in AT ALL. 

Rue


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought about the plywood. Then came up with that idea of using the pan from another thread. I am going to get a pan big enough to set the cage in it.


----------

